# Easy Company -Band of Brothers Tour: Overlord Tours, Normandy France



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Great trip to Normandy last September. Took the Band of Brothers tour from Overlord Tours in Bayeux. Highly recommend them. Here are a few photos. Those of you who are familiar with the story of Easy Company will recognize these places.


Marmion's Farmhouse:





Doug with the famous capture photo at Marmion:





Entrance to Marmion: Overlord has permission to enter onto the property:





Brecourt Manor (we could not enter)





The field at Brecourt where the German guns where captured and two Easy Co. members were killed: (the cows were not interested in us, thankfully)





The road and bocage between Brecourt Manor and the field:





Angoville au Plain

http://www.warwickonline.com/stories/How-two-medics-treated-both-sides,86402?print=1  and http://www.normandie44lamemoire.com/versionanglaise/fichesvillesus/angovilus2.html


----------

